# Wanted; alternative for Congo tetra (Phenacogrammus interruptus)



## Gilles (26 Dec 2013)

So i saw one of my Congo's with a Sakura shrimp in his mouth, having his very own Christmas dinner. For that the Sakura are to expensive, so i am searching for a good alternative.

Currently my fish stock is:
20x Cory sterbai
100x neon tetra
40x amano shrimp
20x sakura shrimp
12x Congo Tetra (5 males, 7 females)

But i never see my shrimp 

Any fish that could replace the Congo Tetra whilst leaving my Shrimp alone?


----------



## Michael W (26 Dec 2013)

I'm sure any of those fish will try to get the shrimplets but not adult if you eventually have some therefore it is usually suggested that you should not have shrimps with fish. I find most people will house Celestial Pearl Danios/ Galaxy Rasboras. Its natural for any fish that will eat meat to try to eat anything that fits into its mouth.


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Dec 2013)

I had congos a few years ago, and they were probably the most aggressive fish I have kept. They reminded me of mini piranhas...their teeth were visible to the naked eye! They also finished of a team of Amanos. 

I can't think of any really alternative...maybe dwarf neon rainbows?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I had congos a few years ago, and they were probably the most aggressive fish I have kept. They reminded me of mini piranhas...their teeth were visible to the naked eye! They also finished of a team of Amanos.
> 
> I can't think of any really alternative...maybe dwarf neon rainbows?



Wow. A team of amano shrimp? 
They're like the hulk hogans of the shrimp world. 

The crazy Bar-stewards. I thought they'd be relatively peaceful


----------



## sa80mark (26 Dec 2013)

What about cherry barbs ? I believe there compatible with shrimp


----------



## tim (27 Dec 2013)

sa80mark said:


> What about cherry barbs ? I believe there compatible with shrimp


Cherry barbs will pick off babies very efficiently I've found mate.


----------

